
Xiaomi is stealing your search history - resynth1943
https://twitter.com/cybergibbons/status/1255969992123863041
======
merricksb
Already discussed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23035266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23035266)
(469 points | 204 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23040802](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23040802)
(53 points | 4 comments)

~~~
resynth1943
Thanks for telling me I guess?

------
cies
Rooting your Xiaomi is a bitch (some BS with a waiting time), but it's
possible :)

------
homero
It probably goes straight to Baidu for analytics

